# Everytime I play these guitars...



## AVH (Feb 19, 2009)

.....I am reminded about how bloody good these are compared to the production 2228's, not that the 2228's are bad (they're not), but they don't have....what these do. Absolutely fabulous and resonant guitars, and again took numerous pics and measurements, etc.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2009)

you know everyone is going to hate you to death now, right? 

is there anything special about them that isn&#180;t apparent from looking at them? maple neck-thru, ash wings (and headstock veneer), EDGE-FX 8 locking bridge w/locking tuners, single lundgren in the bridge, 30" scale... what wood is the fretboard?

are there any non-typical design features, like something that the guys asked for, or is it "standard" ibanez construction?

they should ask ibanez to send them new bridges and locking nuts, the ones they have on there are starting to look really rusty!


----------



## Scali (Feb 19, 2009)

What exactly ARE "these guitars" if I may ask?
Looks like an RG2228 but custom-built with different woods and pickups?


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 19, 2009)

Scali said:


> What exactly ARE "these guitars" if I may ask?
> Looks like an RG2228 but custom-built with different woods and pickups?



meshuggah customs most likely


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2009)

yeah, it&#180;s one of Meshuggah&#180;s LACS 8 string RGs


----------



## jymellis (Feb 19, 2009)

so how the fuck does one get to play one of these beasts?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 19, 2009)

jymellis said:


> so how the fuck does one get to play one of these beasts?



My question exactly :|

Much jealous.


----------



## darren (Feb 19, 2009)

I figured you were hanging out with M&#229;rten and Fredrik on Tuesday. I called you at work to inquire about some parts, and was told you weren't in. 

I love the ash veneer on the headstock... very cool. Those guitars sounded awesome and looked menacing on stage. I also like that the headstock seems much more Iceman-like than the 2228's. Much more sleek.

I was disappointed to not see the Iceman come out even for a single song. One thing that amazed me is they seemed to be very balanced. With the 30" scale, 8 tuners, and such a wide plank hanging out off the body, i would have expected to see them dive a little more, but M&#229;rten and Fredrik didn't seem to have any issues with them at all.


----------



## loktide (Feb 19, 2009)

DO WANT!


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 19, 2009)

Please post more pics, that would be most awesome!

Thanks!

Cheers!

R.


----------



## plyta (Feb 19, 2009)

Can we has moar of this plzzz?


----------



## loktide (Feb 19, 2009)

Dendroaspis said:


> took numerous pics and measurements, etc.



would you care to share them with us? pweeease


----------



## Qucifer (Feb 19, 2009)

I know it's been discussed over and over... but it's really irritating how Ibanez gives endorsers access to actual, quality instruments... and then sells the public production stuff.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 19, 2009)

LACS  what we can say more, production Ibanez guitars never will be that good. Period.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 19, 2009)

I was 2 feet away from Frederik's guitar yesterday. it is almost as beautiful as the man's playing  FUCKING AMAZING SET btw!

were they shooting for the dvd at various dates? Because yesterday we had cameras all over and Jens even told us they were filming


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 19, 2009)

Apophis said:


> LACS  what we can say more, production Ibanez guitars never will be that good. Period.



Correct, sir. The RC 8 was also superior in build quality across the board.


----------



## Variant (Feb 19, 2009)

Really man... 



MF_Kitten said:


> is there anything special about them that isn&#180;t apparent from looking at them? maple neck-thru, ash wings (and headstock veneer), EDGE-FX 8 locking bridge w/locking tuners, single lundgren in the bridge, 30" scale... what wood is the fretboard?



I believe that they are 30.5", and that the body wood is Alder, correct me if I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2009)

Man, it looks great.


----------



## Totem_37 (Feb 19, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> you know everyone is going to hate you to death now, right?
> 
> is there anything special about them that isn´t apparent from looking at them? maple neck-thru, ash wings (and headstock veneer), EDGE-FX 8 locking bridge w/locking tuners, single lundgren in the bridge, 30" scale... what wood is the fretboard?
> 
> ...



Dyed rosewood board. Also, it's not the standard FX-8 you find from the 2228 on Meshuggah's RGs. It's actually an 8-string (fixed) version of the lo-pro bridge. They just cut two lo-pros in half and joined them together and put on the side parts for the posts. But those guitars are super-worn. Almost all of the finish is rubbed off of the neck just from sweat, also almost every metal part on the guitars (including the machine head WASHERS!!!) is corroding. But they are still awesome.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 19, 2009)

When I saw the pic, and read your avatar "Snake Nut Guitar Tech" I thought you were Meshuggah's guitar tech.

Where do I apply for that job?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 19, 2009)

alder for the body? really? interesting though 

and yeah, i had forgotten about that extra half inch, but when you said it i remembered it 

i didn&#180;t know that about the bridge though, that&#180;s pretty badass!

i can see how most of the guitar&#180;s hardware and finish is just soaked in acid from the sweat, yeah


----------



## AVH (Feb 19, 2009)

darren said:


> I figured you were hanging out with M&#229;rten and Fredrik on Tuesday. I called you at work to inquire about some parts, and was told you weren't in.
> 
> I love the ash veneer on the headstock... very cool. Those guitars sounded awesome and looked menacing on stage. I also like that the headstock seems much more Iceman-like than the 2228's. Much more sleek.
> 
> I was disappointed to not see the Iceman come out even for a single song. One thing that amazed me is they seemed to be very balanced. With the 30" scale, 8 tuners, and such a wide plank hanging out off the body, i would have expected to see them dive a little more, but M&#229;rten and Fredrik didn't seem to have any issues with them at all.



Yeah I was doing the usual hang/assist Misha (tech) everytime they come here...they did't even bother bringing the Iceman's this tour (see my response in the other thread just now), too many issues with them. 



Rorschach said:


> Please post more pics, that would be most awesome!



maybe I'll put up a couple of more tomorrow when I get a chance...Marten and Fred _loved_ my UV Potty, I got a great pic of Marten jamming on it. 



Qucifer said:


> I know it's been discussed over and over... but it's really irritating how Ibanez gives endorsers access to actual, quality instruments... and then sells the public production stuff.



You never know about a very limited run of exact replica Mesh sigs...stranger things have happened.



Variant said:


> Really man...
> I believe that they are 30.5", and that the body wood is Alder, correct me if I'm wrong, though.



Yeppers Ryan....



Totem_37 said:


> Dyed rosewood board. Also, it's not the standard FX-8 you find from the 2228 on Meshuggah's RGs. It's actually an 8-string (fixed) version of the lo-pro bridge. They just cut two lo-pros in half and joined them together and put on the side parts for the posts. But those guitars are super-worn. Almost all of the finish is rubbed off of the neck just from sweat, also almost every metal part on the guitars (including the machine head WASHERS!!!) is corroding. But they are still awesome.



Oh yes, my co-worker in crime, you just beat me to it....yeah, you should see the rusty parts on some of the hardware, those boys sweat LOTS. 



gunshow86de said:


> When I saw the pic, and read your avatar "Snake Nut Guitar Tech" I thought you were Meshuggah's guitar tech.
> Where do I apply for that job?



That's my f/t day gig at a major music store, BUT....if their budget gets better soon, I'm in line for the secondary tech gig along with Misha, so sorry, the positions been filled.


----------



## bulb (Feb 19, 2009)

Misha is the name of their tech you say!?

*shifty eyes*

Oh man, a plan is already forming!


----------



## Kronpox (Feb 19, 2009)

And here I was just starting to get comfortable with the fact that I didn't get to see Meshuggah this time around. Well at least I saved you a few drunken phone calls begging you to get me backstage with those guys!


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 20, 2009)

Dendroaspis said:


> .....I am reminded about how bloody good these are compared to the production 2228's, not that the 2228's are bad (they're not), but they don't have....what these do. Absolutely fabulous and resonant guitars, and again took numerous pics and measurements, etc.



uhmm, is my eyes working properly..´cause it sems the 3 high strings has been cut after the nut...? If so, why? To avoid the ringing..?

And, please post more pics....
There are so few good close up pics of their guitars...

Is that Mårtens, btw..?

Cheers!


----------



## tbird11 (Feb 20, 2009)

Man i would give my left nut to have a crack on that baby, looks unreal, i bet it sounds beastly too...... sooooooo jelous!


----------



## AVH (Feb 20, 2009)

bulb said:


> Misha is the name of their tech you say!?
> 
> *shifty eyes*
> 
> Oh man, a plan is already forming!



And yes I thought of you Bulb every time I meet up with Misha again (who's a very cool guy), as the two of you are the only Misha's I know of. 



Kronpox said:


> And here I was just starting to get comfortable with the fact that I didn't get to see Meshuggah this time around. Well at least I saved you a few drunken phone calls begging you to get me backstage with those guys!



pm'd...



Rorschach said:


> uhmm, is my eyes working properly..&#180;cause it sems the 3 high strings has been cut after the nut...? If so, why? To avoid the ringing..?
> 
> And, please post more pics....
> There are so few good close up pics of their guitars...
> ...



Yes, this is one of Marten's....yeah it's your eyes.

Is this close enough?:


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 20, 2009)

Hahaha, I´m getting old...thx for the pic, man!

Cheers!


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 20, 2009)

This is awesome.


----------



## AVH (Feb 20, 2009)

Rorschach said:


> Hahaha, I´m getting old...thx for the pic, man!
> 
> Cheers!



No probs, I don't know man, I think I must be among the eldest on this site, I just turned 45.


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 20, 2009)

well, I´ll be 43 in april...


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 20, 2009)

fucking awesome. I always loved these things.

Hey if they don't like those icemen(man's?) I'd gladly take them off their hands.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures! 

Wow! Once they get that amount of sweat in the instrument, do they "retire" the guitar and use a new one?

This question has probably been asked prior, but doesn't Ibanez/Fujigen Gakki have a custom shop that is available to the public? Or am I geezing on this one? This is Fujigen-Gakki's Japanese website: &#144;&#162;&#352;E&#8218;&#204;&#402;M&#402;^&#129;[&#402;t&#402;@&#402;N&#402;g&#402;&#352;&#129;[ &#402;t&#402;W&#402;Q&#402;&#8220;&#352;&#8221;&#381;&#174;&#8240;&#239;&#381;&#208;


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2009)

Dendroaspis said:


> No probs, I don't know man, I think I must be among the eldest on this site, I just turned 45.



I think Bill (Popsyche) is the oldest, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## Randy (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't the Icemans have two truss rods instead? Why the switch?


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 20, 2009)

i'm 22...... that's a beautiful guitar by the way stunning and fantastical


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesomeness! yay meshuggah


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 3, 2009)

bulb said:


> Misha is the name of their tech you say!?
> 
> *shifty eyes*
> 
> Oh man, a plan is already forming!





I just KNEW that (THE) Misha would comment on this  !

Oh man I really love Fredriks ICEMAN 8 !! it's such a black menace !


----------



## Nick (Mar 3, 2009)

Dendroaspis said:


> You never know about a very limited run of exact replica Mesh sigs...stranger things have happened.









WHAT?!?!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 3, 2009)

Going with what Tak from jemsite said (he works at the ibanez custom shop or at a high up part of the building process) he nodded towards something meshuggah style happening.


If it is a meshuggah sig i'm gonna buy one and get it routed for a neck pickup 


= awesome guitar. 



Edit - if its an iceman 8 i may just keel over and die of excitment.

double edit - Conversation went like this.




mshugah777 in the "comments to ibanez" regarding a Meshuggah signature;900982 said:


> Mr. Hosono,
> 
> *I would like to know what the chances are of me getting a Marten Hagstrom spec 8-string*? I would really like to get my hands on a 33" scale, single Lungren M8 bridge pickup, neck through, no inlay 8string. Could this be possible through Ibanez?...............





C.Thep said:


> Answering your questions, zero and no.





Tak Hosono said:


> Guys, not so fast. I can't tell you guys what's coming next but..........


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2009)

Some guy on Ibanez forum said:


> I would like to know what the chances are of me getting a Marten Hagstrom spec 8-string? I would really like to get my hands on a 33" scale, single Lungren M8 bridge pickup, neck through, no inlay 8string. Could this be possible through Ibanez?...............



 Kid is essentially asking for an LACS!  They might end up doing a small batch of customized 2228s, I could see that, but nothing THAT customized. 


Dendro, nice pics man.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 3, 2009)

If only they knew how many want a "personal" ibanez from the lacs.


----------



## Ishan (Mar 3, 2009)

I think they do know, but the LACS is part of the myth you know 
I'd gladly buy a Meshuggah sig if they ever do one, but the price will surely sky rocket 
And with Lundgren's M8 low production model, I don't see this ever happening... Maybe with a custom passive DM or SD but I doubt it.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 3, 2009)

Well with Dendroaspis and the Lacs employee hinting at it i won't discount it yet.


----------



## AVH (Mar 3, 2009)

And Tak doesn't goof around. I'm sure he'd be quite involved with any...._"special_" run of instruments, although the actual Mesh guitars were made by Rob Nishida.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 3, 2009)

Dendroaspis said:


> And Tak doesn't goof around. I'm sure he'd be quite involved with any...._"special_" run of instruments, although the actual Mesh guitars were made by Rob Nishida.



 Rob Nishida


----------



## Abhorred (Mar 3, 2009)

It's cool that there might be a Mesh. signature model... But - dude asking for a 33" scale? The hell? That's pretty hefty for a guitar.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 3, 2009)

Very hefty, in fact... Longer than short scale bass. I imagine that the treble strings' tone would suffer quite considerably due to the sheer length. I suppose it doesn't matter so much if all you want to do is tap atonally with little feel or emotion... like Meshuggah... although having said that, I do love their lead tone - it's very sterile and machine-like.


----------



## AVH (Mar 3, 2009)

Clearly he doesn't understand what he's talking about with the 33" thing, I'm sure he means their measurement of 30.5".....

and since I'm in a sharing mood today, here's a few more from my stash of Mesh pics that I took while pawing and measuring them:























Enjoy gang


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the pics dude!! you are one lucky SOB!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 3, 2009)

The condition of that lacs makes me cry.


----------



## LordHines42 (Mar 3, 2009)

lol, all that rust doesn't effect the tone???

kick ass pics, btw! 

I really wish Ibanez would get their act together and come out with a 30 incher!


----------



## plyta (Mar 4, 2009)

These are some Road Worn guitars right there


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 4, 2009)

EDIT: I'm a dumbass.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## LordHines42 (Mar 4, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> Yeah, nice, just start a thread rubbing it in our faces that you have a guitar the rest of us will never play. Also, telling us how much better it is than a guitar we CAN get is also pretty nice of you too. Real nice.
> 
> Thanks for the pics at least!




OUCH. brutal!


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Dendro,

thx for the added pics!!

First time I see some quality pics of their guitars.

Excellent!

Cheers!

J.


----------



## plyta (Mar 4, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> Yeah, nice, just start a thread rubbing it in our faces that you have a guitar the rest of us will never play. Also, telling us how much better it is than a guitar we CAN get is also pretty nice of you too. Real nice.
> 
> Thanks for the pics at least!



READ: he does not own the guitar, he just had a chance to play it and take a couple of pictures.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, i just gathered that now, didnt read all of the posts. Forgive my ignorance and dumbass-ness.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2009)

damn, the intensity of the corrosion on that one is just insane!

i gotta get me a good look at that when i see them later this year!


----------



## Decipher (Mar 4, 2009)

Right on! All my guitars are corroded the same way too.... Damn sweaty hands.

And in response to "rumored" limited edition Meshuggah sigs, that would be a dream come true for many. And if they did do them, I forsee (as already been mentioned) "custom" wound pickup instead of Lundgren M8's. I for one, wouldn't even think twice before putting down a deposit on one.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2009)

as much as i would love to have one, i&#180;d rather get a fully custom guitar from a luthier at this site


----------



## LordHines42 (Mar 4, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> as much as i would love to have one, i´d rather get a fully custom guitar from a luthier at this site



Yeah, for $3,500? lol. How much do you think a Shuggah sig Ibby would run? (that was fun to say, btw.)


----------



## Kissa3 (Mar 5, 2009)

LordHines42 said:


> Yeah, for $3,500? lol. How much do you think a Shuggah sig Ibby would run? (that was fun to say, btw.)





Well yeah, in example my Roter all in all is going to cost me like 1700euros, dunno is that like, 2100$ or so ?


----------

